# purdy brushes



## zx-6 (Aug 18, 2008)

hi guys
I was wondering if any one could recommend a good brush in the purdy line for enamel and the waterbourne enamels.Purdys are the only good brushes we can get here. Id love to try some of the others you are talking about but no ones bringing them here(AUSTRALIA)


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you tried to order from http://thepaintstore.com or paint brush heaven.com

I am using an all purpose purdy brush. So far this has been awsome for painting latex, gets a nice even coat all the way across.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> gets a nice even got all they across.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

oops, thats funny. I was thinking faster then I could type.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> I was thinking faster then I could type.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
Kinda like when you took that job on a slate roof?


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

yep, you got it. but its all good now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> I am using an all purpose purdy brush.


That is a great exterior brush. Another one I like that I am buying more often than the XL-Glide is the Pro Extra Glide. It's a little stiffer and cleans up alot easier. Being a little stiffer gives more control and produces a great cutt-in for interiors.


----------



## zx-6 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys


----------

